# BYTE magazine



## balanga (Jul 31, 2018)

Does anyone collect BYTE magazine? I have no idea if it is still going, but I was rummaging through some old cupboard and found quite a few old (pre-FreeBSD) issues and it would be a shame to throw them in the junk if someone collected them...

Having said that they might be worth a fortune to some collector...


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 31, 2018)

I had a number of them and threw them away just a few months ago. I kept only one which contains an article I wrote in the early 1980s. I'll leave it as an exercise to guess which one.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 31, 2018)

Not me but I still have a nice yellow/black covered Byte which introduced Windows NT and compared it to Unix   Oh the memories


----------



## balanga (Aug 1, 2018)

I wonder if this will have any takers....


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 1, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> I'll leave it as an exercise to guess which one


Colonel Mustard??? How about a year. Early eighty's....Maybe a hint.
ATT System III, ATT System V, SRV2 ?????

I always try to associate, in my mind, a public person who is representative of that person.(Nothing personal here)
For example:
OKO=Oleg from 2 broke girls
Trihex=Garth from WaynesWorld

I dunno why. You really only know someones avatar and attitude after interacting with for many years...
That why I give my city. I am not that private.
Using USB Ethernet drives as to not leave fingerprints. Me thinks that might be going too far!! But hey what's too far.
One peek at our _real_ data files would probably send most into cardiac arrest.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 1, 2018)

I forgot that, just before reading this post yesterday, I was cleaning my basement up and threw this issue in the trash can behind my desk.



Phishfry said:


> Early eighty's....Maybe a hint.


Sometimes I look at the article and realize how awful it was. I would be embarrassed to show it to anyone knowledgeable in the field. I got a lot of kudos from people in the magazine comments section and letters from others including one job offer and two postcards from Eastern block spy agencies which led to a meeting with the FBI. I told this story on this board a while back. In no way does the article reflect my writing ability or knowledge of the subject.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 2, 2018)

Using my trusty Ebay guide I can see that it was Vol. 9 No.10.

Following up on monetizing computers. drhowarddrfine  Did you get paid any back then for your contribution?

The covers on the first years are cosmic. Very nice computer art.


----------



## balanga (Aug 2, 2018)

Can't help wondering if anyone actually buys them...How do you find the size of the market?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 2, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> Did you get paid any back then for your contribution?


Yes. The pay wasn't much. It was per page and I think I got $100. I did it for the notoriety, which worked because I got a job offer from someone who read the article and I took it.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 2, 2018)

For anyone not fortunate enough to experience BYTE there are some issues available on archive.org
https://archive.org/details/byte-magazine-1984-01


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 12, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> I got a lot of kudos from people in the magazine comments section and letters from others including one job offer and two postcards from Eastern block spy agencies which led to a meeting with the FBI.



When purchasing Russian memorabilia on ebay to go with my watch collection I received an invitation from the person I was doing business with to come visit him at his office in St. Louis to view some of his other items. His office as regional head of the Communist Party.

No thank you, no alphabetic themed agency visitors for me. It was my first and last time doing business with him though we did speak a bit before he dropped that on me.


----------



## ronaldlees (Oct 12, 2018)

I have the same dilemma, which is "How long do I keep these fire hazards around, in the hopes of the value going up?"  Along with a few Byte mags, I have tall stacks of old Dr. Dobbs, including those that described the BSD system detail.  Unfortunately, for something to be collectible requires a certain broad knowledge in the populace.  What's said to be "rare" is never really *that* rare, because of the needed threshold for sufficient potential purchasers who have knowledge of the item (and nostalgia for it).  So, the Dr. Dobbs issues have the value of Ebay packing material ATM.  Ho hum.


----------

